# Extremely long T shirt



## kevonderoka (Mar 5, 2012)

This sounds stupid but I am on the hunt for a T shirt that is ridiculously long. I want it to go down to my knees at least. I have search so much for it and found nothing. Maybe somebody else knows where to get them?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it is stupid. and about 6 years late. 

kill yourself.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Mens Nightgowns from Sears.com


----------



## kevonderoka (Mar 5, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> it is stupid. and about 6 years late.
> 
> kill yourself.


were you talking?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wasatchman said:


> mens nightgowns from sears.com


lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you're looking for the newschoolers forum and the Big 'n Tall store. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Maybe if you titled this thread "Extremely Lame T-Shirt" you might have had more luck. Seriously It's terrible....don't do it.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think you were looking for the skiers forum, werent you?


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

You don't need an extra long t-shirt dude, just buy pants that fit.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

No.
Just, no.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> No.
> Just, no.


It's nice to know there are some younger riders out there that just ride instead of trying to look gangster or whatever that look is.:eusa_clap::thumbsup:


----------



## CJR (Jan 7, 2012)

So much #SWAG. 










LOL.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Apr 3, 2012)

easily one of the worst, if not _the_ worst subculture fashions ever!

and that includes goths and kandy kid raver wear...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

10char


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

you should probably get tool embroidered on the front too and maybe even wear a backpack:dunno:


----------



## kevonderoka (Mar 5, 2012)

I dont care what anybody says, i want one because it looks hilarious


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

kevonderoka said:


> I dont care what anybody says, i want one because it looks hilarious


hilarious it does not.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

CJR said:


> So much #SWAG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too short and too tight


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

oldmate said:


> Too short and too tight



Very true




kevonderoka said:


> I want it to go down to my knees at least



Don't listen to them.. Women find that look extremely sexy... The lower the better, maybe down to mid-calf?


----------



## Mattizhere (Oct 31, 2012)

This is a face palm


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Face Palm to the fullest.










#GTFOHWTBS


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Very true
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have we met?


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

It MIGHT (and even still) look nice when you are like Torstein Horgmo who kills it in the park doing epic spins and rails and other awsome stuff, but if you can't do that it looks lame. No, forget about that exception, it always looks lame.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Google is your friend.

Let me google that for you


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

Like this? :blink:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Like this? :blink:



LOL

That thing is fucking terrible. When you own something like that, you really dont need pants anymore.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've said it once and I'll say it again.......tall T's are cool, they allow us to sneak a peek at your vagina when your ridin' the lifts.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is classic. Had a good laugh thanks to everyones replies. Youtube torsteins video im gangsta


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha I don't know if this thread is a joke but in case you're serious, go to marshalls, ross, or TJ Max and look in the men's section. You should be able to find some LRG shirts n XL-3XL tall. You probably need 3XLT (tall) to go down to your knees, make sure it says "tall" on the size otherwise it won't be long enough. Those shirts are usually also super cheap too. 

Another option would be to go to the mall and go to the urban/hip-hop oriented clothing store and find their selection of XLT shirts. Usually they're on clearance.


----------



## bigorneau (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out Freesking gear like Fasc. then be the laughingstock.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Like this? :blink:


Lol, why even have that pocket at the bottom?
As if someone will have arms like that... Maybe Kevin Durant.
But, who cares, they're just Thuggies! :laugh:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> you should probably get tool embroidered on the front too and maybe even wear a backpack:dunno:


TOOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WasatchMan said:


> Mens Nightgowns from Sears.com


WOW, and I thought it was funny before I clicked it. ROFL


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Nobody I know is rockin those long T-shirts on the mountain anymore, I've seen a lot of park gangsters rockin these though.

I think it's Analog


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Die Long Collective. Just spontaneously combust and die.

EVerything I hate about snowbaording is here.

Long Collective


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wtf is that shit? It looks like the rejects from a big and tall store

I don't get why anyone would wear fat ppl clothes and sure as he'll don't get why a bunch of white kids from the burbs would dress like they're from east ny


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

gakbar22 said:


> Wtf is that shit? It looks like the rejects from a big and tall store
> 
> I don't get why anyone would wear fat ppl clothes and sure as he'll don't get why a bunch of white kids from the burbs would dress like they're from east ny


:yahoo: This is what i'm goin for


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> :yahoo: This is what i'm goin for


"most excellent dude" is all i can picture this guy saying or "brooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo did you see me 50-50 that butterbox"


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> Die Long Collective. Just spontaneously combust and die.


Oh dear god they're Canadian too... That makes me sad for my country. :WTF:



RockSteady said:


> :yahoo: This is what i'm goin for


Another thing I don't get, that I see all the time, are people wearing pants with suspenders but the suspenders are hanging out the bottom. It's like it's a fashion statement or something?!? I wear them over my shoulders to hold my pants up high so I don't lose crotch mobility! lol


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

gakbar22 said:


> I don't get why anyone would wear fat ppl clothes



They miss being 2 years old, wearing big brother's clothing? :dunno:


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

I normally dont talk shit to ppl in line or on the lift but g-d help anyone dressed like that within earshot. 

The phrase, "congrats on only being half an asshole" comes to mind.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> :yahoo: This is what i'm goin for


snowboarders :icon_scratch:


poutanen said:


> Oh dear god they're Canadian too... That makes me sad for my country. :WTF:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I don't get, that I see all the time, are people wearing pants with suspenders but the suspenders are hanging out the bottom. It's like it's a fashion statement or something?!? I wear them over my shoulders to hold my pants up high so I don't lose crotch mobility! lol


duh its a fashion statement. Using suspenders to actually hold up your pants...#old


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

^true, but we have to help them from making big mistakes


----------



## outofcontrol (Jan 9, 2013)

RockSteady said:


> :yahoo: This is what i'm goin for


I want to see him hike up the mountain in pants like that. I bet it's even funnier than penguins trying to run

Fat penguin running - YouTube


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> In fact, I suspect they wear this shit specifically to shock people. What I don't get is why does it actually piss people off? Sassicaia is often talking about so many things that "pisses him off about snowboarding" that I often wonder why he hasn't just given it up. If something made me mad this much, I would find another recreation.
> 
> Let these goofballs have fun and be weird as fuck. How are they hurting anyone and why would you let it piss you off?
> 
> I do totally agree with you all about how retarded it looks though. I just don't see how it's hurting anyone....:dunno:


I'll be honest I have a tie dye 'tall' hoodie (about 1/3 down my thigh to my knee) which, I know gets some funny looks, especially from some of the older people. Do I wear it knowing this? Yes, and that's the point. Do I wear it often? No. It is not what I would 'normally' wear but sometimes it's fun just to goof around


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Oh dear god they're Canadian too... That makes me sad for my country. :WTF:


I may have been wearing a (short) one the day I planned to meet you


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

When someone wears some outlandish clothing and it gets a reaction from others then it probably had its intended effect. If it pisses someone off then it probably makes it all that much sweeter.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> I may have been wearing a (short) one the day I planned to meet you


That's fine I used to ride in blaze orange hunting pants! :yahoo: Nobody ever lost me on the hill though, and I'd be the first one found in a whiteout...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A valid question.

Unfortunately, like many (actually most) hobbies, sports, movies, fashion, food, services etc I find myself often getting pissed of. Some people think Im an ass (which i likely wont dispute), but the truth is I just consider myself well educated, and an example of a near extinct breed of a brutally honest person. 

I end up forced to be an educator constantly having to set people straight and make people aware of their misinformed views even if it is subjective. I feel like a fucking full time pro bono professor to be honest. Its a service actually. A way to give back in my own way I guess.

For example, recently I was at a restaurant/bar, and some douchebag wearing a black suite with a brown belt and a bluetooth ear piece blinking away in his ear like some kind of douchbag beacon was bugging his friend about how much better his new pedestrian looking Tag Heuer Formula 1 watch was then his friend's vintage (likely passed down) Patek. I didn't know either guy, but I felt compelled to let him know that his Tag was nothing more then a $300-$500 movement inside a pretty case, and marketed to be worth $4,000 while his friends watch came from a company with history, in house movement and would still matter 20 years from now like it did 20 years prior unlike his future piece of scrap metal. While he took it in good stride and we all eventually had a good laugh (his friend's much more sincere id guess), it was somewhat of a chore for me, yet i felt compelled to help in my own way. They both walked away that much more educated. 

Whats my point? I like snowboarding like I like horology, but there are many douchbags, brands or misinformation that annoy me about both, so I have little choice but to educate, and share my opinion. I could just let people "have fun", or with the case of the blue tooth blinking douchbag let them be because they weren't "hurting anyone", but how would they learn anything? Who would eventually set them straight if not me?

While Ill admit I dont know much about the technique of snowbording (which is why you will never see me post as if I do), I do have a "common sense" of product, design, manufacturing, and business sense which is transferable to this sport (and many other hobbies) that sometimes gets offended.


Does that answer you question? Its the best I can do.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> A valid question.
> 
> Unfortunately, like many (actually most) hobbies, sports, movies, fashion, food, services etc I find myself often getting pissed of. Some people think Im an ass (which i likely wont dispute), but the truth is I just consider myself well educated, and an example of a near extinct breed of a brutally honest person.
> 
> ...


That's great:thumbsup:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> A valid question.
> 
> Unfortunately, like many (actually most) hobbies, sports, movies, fashion, food, services etc I find myself often getting pissed of. Some people think Im an ass (which i likely wont dispute), but the truth is I just consider myself well educated, and an example of a near extinct breed of a brutally honest person.
> 
> ...


I feel way dumber after reading that bullshit, can I have my 2 minutes of time I wasted on your worthless rant back? You my friend are a hater.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

haters wanna hate, lovers wanna love, I don't even want, none of the above...


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Sass, what popular watches do you like and which do you hate? I know you like Pateks and Rolex and hate Tag and Movado..I'd like to see what you think of other brands haha.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> I feel way dumber after reading that bullshit, can I have my 2 minutes of time I wasted on your worthless rant back? You my friend are a hater.


I cant give you your 2 minutes back, but since you asked I can give you some advise not to waste 2 minutes in the future. The theme/purpose of my whole 2 minute post was summed up in the first sentence, and unless that took you 2 minutes to read im surprised you didnt just stop there?

You're right thou - I'm a hater, but not in the general sense. I just specifically hate stupid.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Sass, what popular watches do you like and which do you hate? I know you like Pateks and Rolex and hate Tag and Movado..I'd like to see what you think of other brands haha.


Very open ended question, and one that would need to be answered with specifics in mind. The #1 watch company in the world award would have to go to Patek Philippe.

In a general sense I like watches that have true in house movements like Patek, Vacheron Constantin, a lange and sohne, Glashutte, Audemars etc and a history of a horological dynasty. Chances are most havent heard of those watches, but if you know half of them I congratulate you and would say you not only have taste, but a love, or at the very least desire to learn more about horology.

I dont hate Tag, but just feel that aside from 1 or 2 watches the company is on life support and has a lot of baggage they need to leave at the door i.e. Auquaracer, Carrera etc etc. Tags problem is that they just haven't done anything notable since....before Tag became Tag Heuer? Sure they came out with the Monaco V4, and Mikrotimer which are very interesting pieces and the only reason I don't completely write off the brand, but the product simply doesnt live up to the hype.

Perhaps Tags biggest problem is they are associating their brand with the types of people who wear their watches? A desperate crowd of "any sales guy with a bonus" heading of a cliff of horological mediocrity, trying to wear something that will impress each other. The problem is the product is "empty' IMO. Its a watch company which makes a watch and pretends its more through marketing and price. I have more respect for swatch because at least it doesn't try to pretend its something that it isn't.

Tag isnt alone here. There are piles of brands like this. Bell and Ross comes to mind.

Funny, now that i think of it... the watch itself is similar to a lot of the people who wear them 

Certainly the watches I named are 20, 30 or 60k, but I would give my hat off to anyone with a budget that bought a used vintage watch for the price of a new tag. "Most" watch companies are still trying to achieve the significance of a lot of the vintage pieces reached 50 years ago.

There are watches that impress the uniformed, and others that impress those that know and matter. I prefer the later.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I was curious where you stand on Omega. Personally I enjoy them. I have a modern (ten years old or so now) Seamaster and an old Speedmaster. I've always wanted a Stowa as well. So just wanted to see what you thought. I'm a baby in terms of horology but I've always loved nice watches and I can finally start buying a few here and there.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I was curious where you stand on Omega. Personally I enjoy them. I have a modern (ten years old or so now) Seamaster and an old Speedmaster. I've always wanted a Stowa as well. So just wanted to see what you thought. I'm a baby in terms of horology but I've always loved nice watches and I can finally start buying a few here and there.


IMO the omega speedmaster professional is an extraordinary watch. Who can argue? It was on the moon and the standard issue for NASA astronauts (beat out rolex). Actually that particular watch is probably the most affordable way to buy a new watch and not worry about any serious watch collector turning their nose to it. 

Nice purchase.

Now the seemaster was completely ruined by Bond IMO. It made no sense as a spy watch and was completely impractical. While its a good watch, personally ill never be able to get over the association with bond.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Tall tees to watches. what else should we discuss.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> I feel way dumber after reading that bullshit, can I have my 2 minutes of time I wasted on your worthless rant back? *You my friend are a hater.*


Correction: Sassicaia is a poser, not a hater.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Correction: Sassicaia is a poser, not a hater.


I accept all insults, amd will even wear good ones like a badge, however you will have to get in line, and that one stretches WAY around the block. Wouldn't be surprised if it passes another time zone. With all that competition in mind you probably want to be a little more original in order to cut the clutter.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> I accept all insults, amd will even wear good ones like a badge, however you will have to get in line, and that one stretches WAY around the block. Wouldn't be surprised if it passes another time zone. With all that competition in mind you probably want to be a little more original in order to cut the clutter.


You really felt the need to pick up on that? If it makes you happy, go ahead and continue to pose with your branded toys (a good percentage of which you routinely misspell) and do your resort riding on an Ultralight clad in AK gear.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> You really felt the need to pick up on that? If it makes you happy, go ahead and continue to pose with your branded toys (a good percentage of which you routinely misspell) and do your resort riding on an Ultralight clad in AK gear.


Why does it matter what he wears? Guys like him help the industry. Buying goodies and shit.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Why does it matter what he wears? Guys like him help the industry. Buying goodies and shit.


Missing the point much?

And "guys like him help[ing] the industry"...


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Missing the point much?
> 
> And "guys like him help[ing] the industry"...


He does, how do you think companies keep running? Trickle down tech and gear purchases. He's spending 3k on a setup, and making sure that guys like us get to buy it for 1/5th the cost in two years. I don't get on calling someone a poser, then the first thing you go to is what he wears.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> He does, how do you think companies keep running? Trickle down tech and gear purchases. He's spending 3k on a setup, and making sure that guys like us get to buy it for 1/5th the cost in two years.


Not how it works, but never mind.



NoOtherOptions said:


> I don't get on calling someone a poser, then the first thing you go to is what he wears.


Still missing the point. Fail.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Not how it works, but never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Still missing the point. Fail.


You do realize that saying something is untrue doesn't automatically make it untrue right?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

You don't think that companies don't make a hefty profit off premium gear? You really think that guys spending 3k on gear DOESN'T help the industry to stay afloat? I don't even get how that is an arguable point.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread was pure victory until stupid drama arose. 

Let's get back to posts like that Sears one. That was just too good.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets go back to making fun of tall tee's....all this other noise going on is boreing.

Edit: leo beat me to it, damn serviceless iphone.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> You really felt the need to pick up on that? If it makes you happy, go ahead and continue to pose with your branded toys (a good percentage of which you routinely misspell) and do your resort riding on an Ultralight clad in AK gear.


Pick up on what?

My choices of AK gear, or some $850 snowboard makes me pose with "branded toys"? Last I saw AK (let alone goretex) seemed pretty pedestrian at my most recent trip to whistler, and after tax pretty much every NS board in my city costs $750. AK seems like a pretty common brand on this forum. Am I wrong?

I buy all sorts of snowboard gear, but in this sport you dont have to have money to buy the best a few times over. I know some guys here have spent 5k+ on a bike (not to mention upgrades). Do they pose too?

As far as the choices around other brands I consider quality trust me when I say you have never heard of them, and you never will. 

Ill admit my grammar and spelling isn't the best, but then again english isn't my first language, and I normally reply from my iphone with little care.

BTW how many languages do you speak? :icon_scratch: 

On a side note no one here has proper grammar all the time or gives a shit. Do you really want me to go back in the history of your posts and call out your grammatical errors? 

I dont have to reach to far. I only have to look one post down 




hktrdr said:


> Not how it works, but never mind.


That is not a complete sentence. I'm not an english prof, so perhaps someone else can step in, but if you are going to criticize someone on something you're are guilty of you better be sure you shit doesnt stink.





hktrdr said:


> Still missing the point. Fail.


Ill quote you below regarding your grammar above 


hktrdr said:


> Fail.


I weep for you response


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Blah blah blah blah blah.......

Someone post the torstein tall tee's video so we have some actual entertainment again? Vimeo embed things not working for me or id post it.


----------

